# How do you clean your station after service?



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

While I was in school, we would use a spray bottle filled with diluted degreaser/detergent to clean our stations. Then we would wipe it off and scrub, if needed, with a towel. We would then follow this with a spray bottle of sanitizer filled with pink liquid (quats I believe). We would let this air dry. It was pretty quick despite how I make it sound here. 

In the restaurant, we would use a sani-bucket filled with diluted sanitizer and scrub our station with one of those green scrub pads. While soapy/sudsy, we would then wipe off the counter with clean towels. This sounds simpler, but required a little more elbow grease.

But both methods left a great clean station. How do you clean/sanitize after service? And/or how would you prefer it done? Any preferred chemical, detergents, degreaser, sanitizer?


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

When I was on the line, it was dish soap and water and rinse with water, then sanitizer, then rinse again. I didn't even worry about spilling into the floor. Somebody has to mop anyway.(Usually me because I'd rather do that than dishes.)


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I've done similar ways to clean.. now we "five step" as we call it. Wipe down, spray and wipe with degreaser, rinse with clean water, spray with sanitizer wipe down again and let it air dry. When I'm doing extra cleaning I get some dishsoap and add a little vinegar to it in my cleaning bucket and off I go to wipe something down!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I change all of the inserts at my station as well as wipe down the lowboy inside and out as well.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Soapy water, scrub, sani water, wipe


----------



## mike8913 (Mar 22, 2008)

soapy scrubbing, rinse, squeegee . . . . eventually mop


----------



## adaml (Sep 23, 2009)

3L bucket full of hot soapy. Steel wool scrubby. Slather the kitchen with the hot soapy, scrub like mad, wet towels to wipe, just wring em out on the floor, dry towel to polish.


----------



## prochef9 (Dec 4, 2009)

put away your food, return proteins to walk in, wipe down, let night time cleaners at the hotel do the rest


----------



## pembroke (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't, I get the kitchen porter to clean up behind me!:lol: 
(sorry, a little weekend humor, I've had a long week!).


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

I always wanted one of those. Where could I order one?:lol:


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Depending on what I was preparing. I usually have a sanitizer bucket with me at 200ppm for general purposes but after dealing with meat, I also have a spray bottle of sanitizer with 400ppm concentration. I use disposable pink cloths and use them only for the span of how long I keep the sanitizer bucket so when I change out the water, I also toss out the towel.


----------

